# I SHOT a Bald EAGLE... (photo...!!)



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

I caught a Bald Eagle on my camera!
I used a Canon 20D with a 4-5.6 USM 75-300 with stabilizer on.
I like the fact that you can see the color in his eye.
:thumbup:


----------



## Alvizzo913 (Oct 14, 2005)

Wow, what a nice shot of a beautiful bird!


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*Thanks Alvizzo!*

I appreciate the compliment!
Sometimes you get in the right place at the right time and you get lucky ...


----------



## 325ic a beer (Oct 21, 2005)

*This photo ..*

Has actually been cropped to show the bird better. You would not believe how incredibly zoomed in this photo actually is! I must have been over 175 yards away!


----------



## Peench (Aug 17, 2006)

Awesome!!


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

325ic a beer said:


> Has actually been cropped to show the bird better. You would not believe how incredibly zoomed in this photo actually is! I must have been over 175 yards away!


Cool.
I bet it was looking right at you and keeping you in check. I bet it could see the color of your eyes as well.  
Why is it called a bald eagle if it's not bald at all? :dunno:


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

Awesome.

These are magnificent birds, that's a truly nice picture. We saw a ton of these in Alaska on a trip a while back; we also have a lot of them in Florida strangely enough.

It gets its name from the distinctive white feathers on its head:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bald_eagle


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Great shot! :thumbup: 


.


----------



## SNABERO (Sep 27, 2006)

great shot!


----------

